# [Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power



## sav (22. Februar 2015)

*Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power*​

Einleitung


Wer sich intensiver mit der Kühlung des PCs beschäftigt, setzt sich im Bereich der Luftkühlung, früher oder später mit CPU-Kühlern aus dem Hause Thermalright auseinander.

Das im Jahr 2001 gegründete Unternehmen hat sich selbst der Entwicklung professioneller Kühllösungen für den PC gewidmet.

Mit dem Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power möchte Thermalright sich an die Spitze im mittleren Preissegment setzen, und mit einem preislich attraktiven CPU-Kühler auf High-End-Niveau überzeugen.

In meinem Review werfe ich einen Blick auf den Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power. Welche Anforderungen eines High-End CPU-Kühlers können im mittleren Preissegment erfüllt werden?

Was der CPU-Kühler alles zu bieten hat, und wie er sich in der Praxis geschlagen hat, kläre ich ausführlich im nachfolgenden Review.


Danksagung


Ich danke der PC-Cooling GmbH und PC Games Hardware für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang


Die Verpackung ist schlicht, und optisch ansprechend gestaltet. Auf der in Blau gehaltenen Vorderseite der Verpackung präsentiert sich der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die in Schwarz gehaltene Rückseite zeigt neben dem CPU-Kühler selbst, auch zahlreiche Awards die die Thermalright True Spirit 140 Serie bereits in der Vergangenheit erhalten hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seiten der Verpackung präsentieren unterdessen die zahlreichen Eigenschaften und Features, sowie die Technischen Details des CPU-Kühlers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung zeigt sich zunächst eine weiße Schachtel, in der das Zubehör verpackt ist.

Neben dem Montagematerial für AMD- und Intel Systeme, befindet sich darin die Wärmeleitpaste und 2 Paar Lüfterklemmen inklusive Anti Vibe-Pads. Vorbildlich ist, dass dem Anwender so die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, einen weiteren Lüfter am CPU-Kühler zu montieren, um die Kühlleistung weiter zu steigern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Beigabe eines Schraubendrehers verzichtet der Hersteller, da durch die schmale Baubreite des Kühlkörpers die Montage mit einem handelsüblichen Schraubendreher realisiert werden kann.

Unüblich ist, dass das Zubehör in nicht wiederverschließbare Tüten verpackt wurde. Dadurch lässt sich das Zubehör nicht ordentlich aufbewahren.

Unter dem Zubehör befinden sich die Bedienungsanleitung, und gut gepolstert und stoßfest verpackt der Kühlkörper inklusive mitgeliefertem Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power ist ein Single-Tower CPU-Kühler der durch seinen großflächigen Kühlkörper darauf ausgelegt ist 140mm Lüfter aufnehmen zu können, die mit Hilfe der mitgelieferten Anti Vibe-Pads entkoppelt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch die schmale Baubreite des Kühlkörpers sollen Inkompatibilitäten des Lüfters mit angrenzenden RAM-Bänken bestmöglich vermieden werden, so dass auch beliebig hohe RAM-Module verwendet werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was der Kühlkörper an Breite einspart, macht sich wiederrum in der Höhe von 170 Millimetern bemerkbar. Der CPU-Kühler ist daher nicht mit allen Midi-Tower Gehäusen kompatibel.

Um vor Korrosion zu schützen, wurde die kupferne Bodenplatte vernickelt, und die Kontaktfläche zusätzlich hochglanzpoliert. Die 6 x 8 Millimeter starken kupfernen Heatpipes wurden ebenfalls vernickelt. Die Heatpipes sind zusätzlich mit der Bodenplatte verlötet. Auf die Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Technik verzichtet Thermalright hingegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Aluminiumlamellen weisen eine konvexe Form auf, sowie eine auffällige Umformung im Randbereich, um die Abwärme optimal ableiten zu können.
Das optische Finish wird durch die oberste schwarz eloxierte Aluminiumlamelle realisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Bauteile wurden sauber entgratet, und weisen demnach keine scharfkantigen Stellen auf, an denen man sich verletzen könnte.
Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist solide und lässt kaum Anlass zur Kritik, einzig die beiden Elemente der Bodenplatte wurden nicht sauber aufeinander verlötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kontaktfläche des Testmusters wies außerdem leichte Einkerbungen und minimale Verfärbungen im Randbereich auf. Da diese Schönheitsfehler Thermalright nicht bekannt sind, war die PC-Cooling GmbH so freundlich unverzüglich ein Vergleichsmuster zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Beim Vergleichsmuster waren die Schönheitsfehler nicht vorhanden, daher wird hierbei von einem Einzelfall ausgegangen.

Auch die Produktpflege hielt beim Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power Einzug. Neben einem leicht veränderten Verpackungsdesign, befand sich im Lieferumfang der Nachfolger des Thermalright TY 147, der Thermalright TY 147 A.


Lüfter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power wird zusammen mit dem hauseigenen Thermalright TY 147 ausgeliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter wird über einen 4-Pin PWM Anschluss am Mainboard betrieben. Die Maximaldrehzahl liegt bei 1300 RPM bei einer maximalen Förderleistung von 125 m³/h.

Für einen möglichst geräuscharmen Betrieb verfügt der Lüfter über 7 Lüfterblätter im Torpedo Design. Zusammen mit den optimierten Flügeln und dem strömungsgünstigen Rahmendesign soll dies einen besonders effektiven und gleichzeitig sehr leisen Luftstrom ermöglichen.


Montage


Bei der Montage setzt Thermalright auf eine Sockelübergreifende Lösung, die kompatibel zu aktuellen AMD- und Intel-Systemen ist.

Zuerst werden die Montageschrauben durch die Backplate und einer Leitschutzfolie die vor Kontakt zu Bauteilen auf der Rückseite des Mainboards schützen soll geführt. Danach werden die passenden Abstandhalter auf das Gewinde der Montageschrauben gesetzt und das Mainboard auf die Backplate gelegt.

Nun wird die Backplate mit 4 Rändelschrauben befestigt. Letztere werden bereits Werkseitig mit Unterlegscheiben ausgeliefert die in Richtung Backplate aufgeschraubt werden müssen.

Anschließend wird der Montagerahmen auf den Rändelschrauben fixiert.

Zum Schluss wird der Kühlkörper auf der CPU platziert, und mit Hilfe der Befestigungsplatte auf dem Sockel verschraubt.

Um den Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power betriebsfähig zu machen, wird abschließend der Lüfter montiert. Letzterer wird mit Hilfe von 2 Lüfterklammern befestigt und durch 4 Anti Vibe-Pads, die zuvor am Kühlkörper montiert wurden entkoppelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die RAM-Bänke werden vom Lüfter nicht blockiert, so dass tatsächlich beliebig hohe RAM-Module verwendet werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Montage ist bis auf einige Ausnahmen in der Bedienungsanleitung gut bebildert und beschrieben, und stellt auch an unerfahrene Anwender keine hohen Anforderungen.


Testsystem


Der Test wird in einem geschlossenen System durchgeführt, während des Tests herrschte eine Raumtemperatur von 21 Grad Celsius.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Feststellung der Lautstärke wurde eine Lautstärkemessungen mit Hilfe eines PCE-MSM 2 bei geöffneter Seitenwand durchgeführt, das Schallpegelmessgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 Zentimetern vom Lüfter positioniert.


Kühlleistung und Lautstärke


Um die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke des Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power besser bewerten zu können, wurden verschiedene Testszenarien durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie zu erwarten, fallen die Drehzahlen des Thermalright TY 147 geringer aus als die des 120 Millimeter Pendant.

Der Lüfter selbst arbeitet mit einer geringeren Drehzahl als vom Hersteller angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Leerlauf kann sich der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power leicht absetzten und hält die CPU im Durchschnitt um 2 Grad Celsius kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Produziert die CPU mehr Abwärme, verdeutlicht sich das Bild zunehmend. Im Durchschnitt hält der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power die CPU um 6 Grad Celsius kühler, und liegt somit auf einem gutem Kühlniveau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Thermalright TY 147 arbeitet im unteren Drehzahlbereich angenehm leise. Bei maximaler Drehzahl ist er deutlich wahrnehmbar, aber nicht störend laut.

Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power empfiehlt sich demnach bedingt für Anwender, die Wert auf einen möglichst leisen Betrieb legen.


Fazit


Mit einem Preis von rund 40 Euro bietet Thermalright mit dem True Spirit 140 Power einen CPU-Kühler der sich vor dem High-End-Segment nicht verstecken muss.

Bei der Ausstattung muss der interessierte Anwender allerdings ein paar Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.

Der Lüfter arbeitet bei maximaler Drehzahl deutlich wahrnehmbar und ist für einen möglichst leisen Betrieb daher nur bedingt empfehlenswert.

Die Tatsache, dass die Auswahl alternativer Lüfter durch den 120 Millimeter Lochabstand begrenzt ist, verdeutlicht den Kompromiss zwischen möglichst leisen Betrieb und maximaler Kühlleistung nachhaltig.

Die Aufgabe zwischen attraktivem Preis und maximaler Kühlleistung kann der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power daher nicht perfekt lösen.

Im unteren Drehzahlbereich arbeitet der CPU-Kühler wiederum leise und ist kaum wahrnehmbar.

Auch die gute Kühlleistung wusste zu überzeugen.

Der Einbau gestaltet sich anwenderfreundlich und die solide Verarbeitung lässt kaum Anlass zur Kritik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (22. Februar 2015)

auch wenn ich ihn nicht kaufe-schöner test.


----------



## k4lle (22. Februar 2015)

Interessant wäre ein direkter Vergleich gegen den Noctua ND-U14S.


----------



## sav (22. Februar 2015)

@pedi

Die Auswahl an CPU-Kühlern ist so groß geworden, da findet fast jeder Anwender sein (fast) perfektes Produkt.

Vielen Dank für dein Lob. 

@k4lle

Vielleicht bietet sich mir ja mal die Möglichkeit einen Noctua NH-U14S zu testen? Ein Vergleich zum EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 wäre meiner Meinung nach auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöner Test. 

Vielleicht könntest du beim nächsten Test kleinere Bilder verlinken, die man anklicken kann, wenn man es vergrößert anschauen möchte.
Das viele Scrollen wegen der großen Bilder ist leicht ermüdend.


----------

